# Finally got a double main beam buck!!!!!!!!!!!!



## crackshot37 (Oct 26, 2009)

Shot my biggest yesterday!! 13 point double main beam on the left side!! Thought I would show it off a little bit!!


----------



## Melissa (Oct 26, 2009)

congrats to you


----------



## Hoss (Oct 26, 2009)

That one has some character.  Great buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 26, 2009)

Thats a Hoss! Like the color of the rack.


----------



## Hoyt man (Oct 26, 2009)

sweet!!!  hoss fo sho... love the dark rack


----------



## marknga (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations!
Man he has got it all going on:  BIG Dark Rack, Gnarly ol tines and that wicked double main beam.
Great buck.


----------



## fredw (Oct 26, 2009)

That is an awesome buck.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 26, 2009)

Whoa, what a buck! Congrats!


----------



## win270wsm (Oct 26, 2009)

Love that! Now I want one! Fine buck...Sir!


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 26, 2009)

Sweet buck,Congrats


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Oct 26, 2009)

nice buck man congrads !


----------



## swamphawg (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome buck! Congrats.


----------



## rolltide730 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dang son, thats a hoss!


----------



## buckey slayer (Oct 26, 2009)

*Nice buck*

Congrats that's a nice buck.


----------



## Xeroid (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice.  Very unusual.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 27, 2009)

Great buck! Dark, heavy rack, stickers, and a double beam! He's got it goin' on!


----------



## Phat Mitch (Oct 27, 2009)

sweeet bizuck, that double main beam is the shizzle, congrates to you bro. nice frigg-n buck


----------



## Broken Tine (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice buck!  That thing is awesome!


----------



## knothead2 (Oct 27, 2009)

great buck! Congrats


----------



## jharpo711 (Oct 27, 2009)

Now thats a mean looking buck right there. Congrates very nice.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Wall hanger 4 sho


----------



## huntaholic (Oct 28, 2009)

*Wow !*

Thats a GOOD ONE !!!


----------



## crackshot37 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys and gals! The pictures don't do him justice for sure! I figured out it was my lucky GA DAWGS hat that got it done!!


----------



## dcinmo (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice heavy dark horned buck with character.  What a great mount that will make for you.  Congrats!


----------



## dixiegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

i have one like this on my deer cam.. was this deer killed in washington county?


----------



## JNP125 (Oct 28, 2009)

very nice, never seen a double main beam yet


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 29, 2009)

great looking buck, double beam gives him some good character


----------



## shawn mills (Oct 29, 2009)

Beautiful buck! Congrats!!!!


----------



## mikemac (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice buck!! I killed one a couple of years ago with a double main beam. It also had 13 points but not quite as impressive as yours. I have a pic with my son holding it.


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome buck congrats!!


----------



## tcoker (Nov 5, 2009)

nicely done


----------

